# Dispatcher Needed



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

We are taking applications for a dispatcher, i need someone that is able to work weekends and evenings.Please apply at our office at 13726 River Rd, Pensacola, Fl 32507

Capt John Ward
Seatow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Toby at 850-525-8013*

I will pass the info to Toby. He has done this type work before. Has injuries from IED in Iraq, but can work and needs it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Still looking for someone? May send my ol lady over to apply.


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Just curious as to what the job entails for a dispatcher. I'm in the military and we have dispatch office as well but for vehicles.


----------

